# [solved] Wie fester Devicename für HDD?  [todo:grub&initrd]

## tomhog

Ahoi,

Versuchsaufbau: VDR mit eingebauter SATA-PCI-Karte und daran angehängter Platte(n) für die Videos

Funktioniert problemlos, wacht auf, zeichnet auf, alles wunderbar.

Problem: steckt irgendwo an der Kiste noch ein USB-Stick, krallt der sich das /dev/sda und legt das ganze System lahm, weil hinter dem Mountpoint was falsches liegt bzw das mounten schiefgeht...

Wie kann ich also die PCI-SATA-Karte dem USB-Port vorziehen? 

uuids in der fstab? irgendwas mit udev?

ThomasLast edited by tomhog on Sun Dec 13, 2009 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sirro

UUIDs in fstab ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz.

Bei Ubuntu ging das mit UUID=..., ich meine ich habe das vor längerer Zeit mal in Gentoo probiert und da ging es nicht (vielleicht war das aber auch nur bei den Grub-Optionen). Vielleicht geht es aber auch so.

Wenn es nicht geht hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit es über /dev/disk/by-id/... zu machen.

Per udev gehts auch, aber das wäre mir hierfür zu aufwendig.Last edited by sirro on Sun Dec 13, 2009 11:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sirro

Ach noch etwas schöneres: Man kann ja auch Labels für Partionen vergeben. Für ext* z.B. mit

```
tune2fs -L Name
```

Die kann man dann einfach und schön einbinden

```
LABEL=Name             /mnt/somewhere      ext4    relatime,acl            0 1
```

solange man das Label eindeutig vergeben kann (also nicht fremde USB-Sticks mit möglicherweise gleichen Labels reinsteckt)

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Thomas

Ich denke das ein dauerhafter Bezeichner mittels UUID hier helfen sollte.  *Quote:*   

> UUID (wörtlich "Universally Unique Identifier") ist eine eindeutige, singuläre Kennzeichnung eines Geräts. Technisch wird ermöglicht, jedem Dateisystem eine eindeutige, singuläre Identifikation zu geben.

  Hier gibt es zb ein wenig Info hierzu.

/edit: Oh.., da war sirro ein wenig flotter....

MfG

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also bei dem, was ich ausprobiert habe, kommt Grub von Gentoo mit UUID nicht klar. Das ganze funktioniert, wenn du dir ein Ubuntu installierst, geht auch ein altes, was noch nicht Grub2 hat. Dann kannst die UUID nutzen.

Musst dann halt dein Gentoo mit dem Grub von Ubuntu starten. Was für mich sußerhalb des Vorstellbaren ist. Aber wenn es anders geht, lasst es mich wissen.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also bei dem, was ich ausprobiert habe, kommt Grub von Gentoo mit UUID nicht klar. Das ganze funktioniert, wenn du dir ein Ubuntu installierst, geht auch ein altes, was noch nicht Grub2 hat. Dann kannst die UUID nutzen.
> 
> Musst dann halt dein Gentoo mit dem Grub von Ubuntu starten. Was für mich sußerhalb des Vorstellbaren ist. Aber wenn es anders geht, lasst es mich wissen.

 

wobei ich eher glaube, dass ubuntu das mit der initrd macht. Denn nicht grub ist, der UUID support braucht, sondern der kernel, wenns ums mounten der root partition geht  :Smile: 

UUID oder LABEL support im bootmanager ist nur notwendig, wenn der teil des bootmanagers, welche im MBR liegt, die boot partition über UUID/Label erkennen soll anstelle einer festen dev id

----------

## tomhog

Hab das jetzt einfach mal mit UUID gemacht, funktioniert. Danke aber auch für die restlichen Hinweise.

Derzeit hängt noch eine alte pATA-Platte mit dem ganzen restlichen System drin - die wird aber nicht ewig in Parallelbetrieb bleiben. Spätestens dann hab ich also wieder das gleiche Problem, denn grub soll auch booten können wenn ein Stick steckt. Oder ich hol mir für den MBR und /boot noch so einen ATA-CF Adapter...

setze der Übersicht halber mal auf solved - will die Diskussion aber nicht abwürgen, evtl hat ja noch jemand einen Vorschlag.

----------

## vladimir_

Hi,

hatte eben ein ähnliches Problem mit externer Platte die ich über eSATA an einem PCI Controller angeschlossen hatte. Ich habe im englischsprachigen Forum gepostet siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-807058.html . Das Problem ist die Reihenfolge in der Kernel die Treiber lädt. Der zuerst geladene Treiber kriegt die /dev/sda zugeteilt. Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen: den Treiber des onboard SATA-Controllers fest in den Kernel einkompilieren und den Treiber  des PCI-Controllers als Modul.

----------

